# letro, I need advice



## Beginner (May 22, 2006)

Guys, I am very new to gear.

I started a cycle of oral d-bol but started to get ichy nipples after second date! I was taking 20mg and stopped taking it but started taking nova a week after the first symtons started.

I am still taking 20mg of nolva ( have been taking it for 12 days) but the puffiness and the lump under my nipples hasn't gone away.

Perhaps I am getting paranoid but I think the puffiness is increasing and I am VERY WORRIED NOW.

Should I increase the dosis of nolva? Also bought some clomid, should I take clomid at the same time?

I have read in here that letro is the best but don't know where to get it. Have you got a source?

Thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i got mine from www.anabolicreview-research.com

ive had gyno for years and the letro helped reverse it. if you get some start off low and pyramid upto 2.5mgs ED till the symptoms have gone, then slowly taper off it. if you only had gyno for a couple of weeks this should rid it completly.

nolv and clomid help prevent gyno, they WILL NOT get rid of it.letro is the only way im afraid, or if it gets worse , surgery!

on the first or second day of taking it the pain will go, then slowly the lumps will go. im left with puffy nips but ive had it for about 10 year, the lumps have nearly gone completly


----------



## tanktop (May 11, 2006)

andye

i have had a gyno lump for over 7 years not had gear since then but it stayed would the letro maybe help move it a bit or reduce its size? if so how much a dose and for how long? can you tell me if there any major sides to letrozole?

thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

this article is a cut/paste but i think it useful for all of us...........

I am posting this thread to help answer all of the questions regarding gyno prevention and reversal, the use of letrozole and other anti-e's. I will go over everything in very simple easy to understand language. Also we are talking about estrogen gyno here, not progesterone (but using letro will stop progesterone related problems as well since it inhibits all estrogen anyways). Progesterone gyno will be enlargement of your nipple area, the actual aereola, not a lump under it.

Let me make this first point very clear, as I state in my signature this is from my personal experience, so whether you agree with it or not is your own issue. I have helped many people with gyno and it has worked just fine for them as well.

To first understand why you are doing what you are doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:

SERM - Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side effects.

Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)

AI - Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI's prevent androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.

Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin), Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested in Letro.

Letro and your sex drive:

Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the effect of sex drive suppression.

Running letro to prevent gyno:

If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent estrogen related side effects.

You will want to start running the letro approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don't know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.

If you do decide to run letro there is absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the effectiveness of letro.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno&#8230;let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.

It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.

How do I know if I have gyno?

If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.

Running letro to reverse gyno:

I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.

1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.

2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.

3. Not running any estrogen protection.

1.

Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*

Day 2: .50mg Letro

Day 3: 1.0mg Letro

Day 4: 1.5mg Letro

Day 5: 2.0mg Letro

Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

2.

Day 1: .50mg Letro

Day 2: 1.0mg Letro

Day 3: 1.5mg Letro

Day 4: 2.0mg Letro

Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

3.

Day 1: .50mg Letro

Day 2: 1.0mg Letro

Day 3: 1.5mg Letro

Day 4: 2.0mg Letro

Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

*Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Day 1: 2.0mg

Day 2: 1.5mg

Day 3: 1.0mg

Day 4: .50mg***

Day 5: .25mg

***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem.

Letro and the estrogen rebound:

With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.

This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this scenario but I can't guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.

How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off completely.

__________________


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice article, Thanks Jimmy.

Remember just 20mg of nolva can lower blood concintrations of Femera by 38%.


----------



## WHsaint (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey all, quick question;

I started using letro, and started at .5 ml, then moved to 1 ml, and then I actually used about a 2.5ml dosage (yeah, over twice the recommended dosage) for about 3 days. My question is did any of that extra letro get wasted in my body, or can the body hold/utilize that much letro? I assume that it can, as the half life is greater, but I could be totally wrong and I really need someone to explain it to me. Right now, im back down to a 1ml dosage.

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Takes up to about 3 weeks for blood plasma levels to get up.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Ive been taking for almost two weeks, gyno has maybe gone down by 5% at max, 2.5mg ev day. Should I taper off now or stay on for another few weeks?

Im planning surgery within 6-8 weeks hopefully, didnt think letro would work, but worth a go!

What do you think?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stay on longer.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Stay on longer.


How much longer Scott? It's actually been 4 weeks, on Friday. Still, id say very little improvement/reduction... if any. Sex drive is pretty low. I was thinking 30 days then taper off for a week???

Ta.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Good article Jimmy.

Though what this is all about i don't know.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno.* I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno&#8230;let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO.* If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.

He says he has no idea where this started,

Well it's probably from the many double blind crossover studies done on tamoxifen and gyno reversal that prove tamoxifen can reverse painful and/or cosmetically disturbing gynecomastia.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive been on long for 4 weeks and now my gyno is starting to lower its self. I give it 2 more weeks and it will be gone


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

great info jimmy nice one matey. im interested in giving letro ago as you said to try and reverse/reduce some gyno that i have had since sometime during puberty. my plan is to do this in order for me to do my first cyle some point over the next few months. if i can reverse it that would be great but id be happy with any reduction really so i can then feel comfortable runnig a low dose of adex throughout.

my question is about the sex drrive thing.

does the letro make you you unable to gain an erection? or is it more of a lack of interest in sex whilst on it? if so how long after the last dose of letro till things return to normal? i like to get my willy wet and i dont think the mrs would be too impressed. the decrease in sex drive isnt a long term thing is it?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Im on my 24th day mate. I can still get a hard on. But when I try and have a [email protected], most of tiem I cant shoot me bag. Even with me fave pornos on. Its an effort to come, just cos Im not really interested / horny, but can still get a hard-on. Havent tried shagging on it yet, cos my sex-life is pi$$ poor at the mo, but half the time I lose me erection when having a [email protected] so dont know if i'd flop it with a girl or what.

Apparently its not long term and its not as bad as I was expecting to be honest.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Im on my 24th day mate. I can still get a hard on. But when I try and have a [email protected], most of tiem I cant shoot me bag. Even with me fave pornos on. Its an effort to come, just cos Im not really interested / horny, but can still get a hard-on. Havent tried shagging on it yet, cos my sex-life is pi$$ poor at the mo, but half the time I lose me erection when having a [email protected] so dont know if i'd flop it with a girl or what.
> 
> Apparently its not long term and its not as bad as I was expecting to be honest.


You have pubertal/fibrous gyno, right mate? I thought it would be a long shot with long-standing gynecomastia like yours but, i guess it was worth a shot. Has there been any improvement at all? Have you got a date set for surgery yet mate?

PS. I know what you're going through by not being able to unload.. I give up half way through more than once LOL - it took about 8-10 days for my libido to come back to a semi-normal level and i was on Test at the time. Some guys report it returning sooner though...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just goes to show you how inportant estrogen really is to libido.

Too high or too low, libido suffers.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

letro worked very very well for me, reducing the gyno i'd had for about 10 years to around 50% of its size. it got rid of all pain and discomfort.

and even at 2.5mgs i could still **** like ron jeremy


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You have pubertal/fibrous gyno, right mate? I thought it would be a long shot with long-standing gynecomastia like yours but, i guess it was worth a shot. Has there been any improvement at all? Have you got a date set for surgery yet mate?
> 
> PS. I know what you're going through by not being able to unload.. I give up half way through more than once LOL - it took about 8-10 days for my libido to come back to a semi-normal level and i was on Test at the time. Some guys report it returning sooner though...


Yeah I'd say about 80-90% of it was pubertaql. Didn't think it would work either but defo worth a go, i'll stay on for another 1-2 weeks, then taper off.

I'd say its reduced it slightly, but not much maybe 5-10% at most. Hard to tell really. Havent set a date yet, waiting to see if get new job next week. If I dont will be a bit of a struggle.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Old thread I know...

I just finished running Letro for 6 weeks, started at 2.5mg ED then up to 5mg ED and now going to taper off with adex to prevent estrogen rebound. Letro did NOT effect my sex drive at all, still waking up with wood, and still bit horny!?! BUT the joint pains have been chronic! Literally felt like my knee's and elbows, shoulders were on fire, grinding and creaking all the time...but it worked!!! :thumb:


----------

